# Chuppy's 90cm Ongoing Journal.



## Chuppy

Well, this is gonna be one of my ongoing journals again... Will update the rest if I have any updates of them after the deadline. :mrgreen:

It's my First ever planted 3feeter :mrgreen: :mrgreen: All the while I have been working with 2feeters and nanos only, time for an upgrade I say.

Here's the plan.

Tank : 3feet x 1.5 x 1.5 feet. (90cm x 45x 45cm)
Filter : Either the Eheim Pro3 e or the Tetra EX 120.. Filled with Bio Rio and stuff of course.
Chiller : CL-650
C02 : Supplied via pressurized.
Lighting : SUNSUN fixture - ADA 150 Mh white. + 2x 39w Life Glo t5Ho
Soil : Amazonia I , Power Sand Special M, the powders LOL.

Well, the cabinet was just built up today ( Special thanks to the dude who helped me out!) and the 3feet braceless tank arrived today.. rather green.. but all this was spent within my $$ from the money I gained from selling my marine set-up.

A bad picture taken badly to initiate it all!










More to come as the stuff comes in one by one!!

My only doubt I have here is, IS the lighting enough?

Cheers,
Drew


----------



## Chuppy

Today,

I filled up the braceless tank to test it's strength, Good is all I can say about it :mrgreen:



















I also started running the Pro3e on my arowana tank to populate the filter media..
So when the time comes, In comes a matured filter!










The tank is a little to the green side, heck, it ain't optiwhite! and well Sorry for the bad pictures, lazy to whip out the DSLR and took this with the phone instead 

More to come soon.

Thank you for reading,
Drew


----------



## chunkylover817

well looks like ur off to a good start, got any ideas of what ur going to make the tank look like??


----------



## Chuppy

Im thinking of woody , white sand , rocks.. BUT with mid light to high light plants.. Not too keen with the idea of entirely low tech plants.

Drew


----------



## chunkylover817

lol, yea, i think those low light plants would turn into ashes especially with that metal halide, plz post pics of when you plant it !


----------



## hedson_25

keep us updated please!!


----------



## Chuppy

Well, I'm currently in the process of making the aluminium lights stand .. It replicates the ADA Solar stand... Will post pictures once the stuff gets in.

p/s : current mode is equipment gathering. the fun part doesnt start yet. But thank you all for reading!

Drew


----------



## Chuppy

Well..

UPDATE!

After a few loathing months.. I finally got my customed lighting rack in...









: Oohh what new stuff did you get? :mrgreen: 
Even he's curious..

Okay enough with the useless rambling..

3 x 9L Amazonia
1 x 9L Amazonia Powder
1 x M Powersand Special









CHECK

Some scoops of Penac P...
Some scoops of Penac W..
Bottle of BActer 100...
Bottle of Clear Super..
Bottle of Tourmaline BC...

ADA Cabachon Ruby.. 
ADA Bubble counter...

Some extensions...










CHECK

Lighting... 
150w ADA NA check..
39w t5ho .. check..









What's next?? The filter??? The Eheim Pro3e is currently with Eheim Asia Pacific due to some leakages .. hmph. cant start yet.









I wonder now...









Hmmm..... What do you guys think? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:









Check out the tank and the bracer..

Some Asked me.. Why aren't you using any Foam to distribute the weight.. I said.. Nope.. Using those White Foams would crack your tank!! 
I replied : LOOK CLOSER :mrgreen: :mrgreen: There's a layer of a high quality black foam material which is close to the ADA GArden MAt counterpart... I'm loving it! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Up to know it I'm still in the middle of hardscape/equipment collecting!! Scaping would come pretty soon once the filter is back!

Somemore shots..




























Hope you guys enjoy reading !!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:









:: I know I did  

Drew

p.s. Apologies for some of the bad photos.. took these pics in a rush..


----------



## Veloth

Great Start!


----------



## Chuppy

Update:

Did a little DIY today..

And now the lighting is supercharged. :mrgreen:



















It previously holds 2x39w T5HO bulbs.. +150wMH = 228watts

Now it holds 4x36wPL-L ( 2 x ADA bulbs, 2 x Philips bulbs) + 150w = 294 total watts

Now that's charging it up LOL..

Now when is that darned filter coming back! :x

Drew


----------



## jasa73

I love your light support. I'm wanting to do that with my new tank. Are the poles screwed to the tank stand with a clamp or are you just using that brace? Where did you get your conduit and braces?

Are your dogs Shiba Inu's or Akitas? I can never tell the difference. They're very cute.


----------



## Chuppy

My dogs are Akita Inus, Japanese Line.. 

The poles are screwed to the cabinet via the braces you can see in the image.. the poles right down to the braces are all custom made..

I don't think I can help you on the location of where I got this all done as I am from Malaysia 

Thanks for reading!

Drew


----------



## Chuppy

here are some of the pics..from step 1 onwards..

Back there was everything before it all started!

Added the standard Penac W x 14, Penac P x 14, Clear Superx 16, Bacter 100 x 20 , Tourmaline ( 1 whole bottle!) :mrgreen:

Powersand special M...








Doesn't seem like much..








To prove my point.. edged them away from the front and sides to make sure they won't be visible when the tank is running..

Added Stainless Steel Mesh to layer the Powersand away from the soil








To prevent the soil and powersand from mixing.. makes rescaping a lot easier in the future...

In goes the Amazonia I (one) powder and normal...








I had some powder towards the from ala ADA style.. same reason.. cosmetics! :mrgreen: 








same step...

extra:: Notice the powerplugs in the first image from the prev. post? I was worried about it that It may ruin the outlook of my tank.. but I guess the soil is overpowering! haha

To be continued


----------



## Chuppy

And then.. Literally.. Played with some sticks.. well I had help.. Thanks Guys!!! :mrgreen:









Hmmm...









Maybe if I tilt it over a little like this...









Almost there!!

IN COMES THE ROCKS.. well they were there since the prev pics anyhows haha..








the view from the otherside..

:: Sprayed the entire scape wet especially the powder to avoid the ' floating powder' phenomenone ( No pics here.. too busy) ::









the old powersand bag had some use!

Here.. IN GOES THE BOLBITIS, FERNS, ANUBIAS NANA PETIT.. WEEPING MOSS








A little bit here..








A little bit there...








While the water slowly trickles in...

:: STEM PLANT planting COMMENCED.. ( no pics again, too busy) ::
- Planted Rotala sp red
- then planted some rotala sp green..
- Some e. tenellus ..
and then realized.. IM OUT OF PLANTS!

Where we got to..








Only the main focal point got decently planted.. Time for a Beer Run.. Woops I mean Plant Run haha!!

To be continued..


----------



## Chuppy

: CONTINUE>

Turned off the lights. went out for the plant run.. took me 2 hours as I had to wait for the owner of the LFS to trim the Rotalas from his display for me! ( talk about fresh rotalas!)

Purchased ::
Rotala sp red
Rotala sp green..
Rotala sp. 'najenshan' - i think..

Went back.. and decided to start to work.. and my lights gave out on me! ( The front portion failed to turn on.. E. ballast problems... luckily not my ADA tubes! )


----------



## Chuppy

::> CONTINUE

Well, shrugged that off, luckily this lights has a MH handy..

Added glossostigma at the foreground.. 
And also tied riccia on lava rocks as second layer..

At the end of planting.. the water was all cloudy...









Blasted the MH just for kicks.. and Miraculously.. the so called screwy e.ballast turned OKAY and was working again! Yes! 300w all over again LOL

More WIWO::








This is really taking its time..

AT THE END OF IT ALL!!! >

Let's not get there yet..

Some Gear Porn is in order LOL..
My External Gears..








This shows the c02...
The 2236 running in line with the Resun CL650 chiller...

Then.. Inside...








Inside.. you have the pro3e 2078.. the Eheim 400 air pump.. and a buttload of wiring..

As for 02 and c02..









I used 2 glass dffusers.. ADA Beetle 20 AIR and "ADA" c02 40 beetle haha









Close up









Well, an ADA drop checker as well









the 'neat' piping.. haha..

I have ordered an "ADA" Beetle counter.. hopefully it arrives soon.(also some lilly pipes LOL-fake ones once again..)









View of the messy piping and the external gear...









Inlet/outlet for the Pro3e.. Supposed to replace them soon with Glassware.. whoo!









Inlet/outlet for 2236.. well, these are the fancy EHEIM ones..









My best friends for the day..
A Sand flattener
2 tweezers
1 el cheapo scissors
1 el cheapo tweezers to hold the pipe down hahaa

Final outcome soon to come.. Just have fun reading! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Drew


----------



## Nerbaneth

Wow really nice setup! I will sit by and watch. I have to admit - I can't believe you replaced T5's with CF!!! T5's are so much more efficient!!

Why are you injecting O2 and CO2?

Keep us posted,
Danny


----------



## hydrophyte

Really nice. You got some fancy equipment there.


----------



## TNguyen

Nice! keep them coming.


----------



## teacherthomas

How thick is your glass for the rimless to get the much green? Are you running two filters just to condition the tank or is your plans to always run two with the 90cm tank. Scape looks good.


----------



## Chuppy

Wow, didn't notice your replies guys.. Thanks!!

THe differential of time zones are really annoying.. :Cry:

Well,
@ nerbaneth
Well, I was not injecting c02 as this was still in the set-up view.. I wanted to run the 02 non stop during the photoshoot as well to help culture the bacteria.. The photoperiod set-up is the same as any other.. c02 during lights on.. 02 during off... today is day 3.. 

@ hydrophyte
Thank you.. some of the equipments are fake( I'm talking about the c02 diffuser and soon to come lilly pipes and beetle counter LOL.. non-ADA.. The eheims and everything else are 100% Original though!)

@TNguyen
Your wish is my command - next post 

@teacherthomas
My glass is 10mm.. It's sturdier and it let's me sleep better at night being rimless/braceless and all..

The Pro3e 2078 is running alone( stand alone.. nothing in line) plainly because the system gets screwy when you put it in line with a chiller and the flow would turn minimal..

So happen I have 2 x 2236 lying around from my previous set-ups.. I took one of them.. filled it with bio media ONLY.. ( 1 compartment for Purigen or carbon or anything that needs easy replacing)

So yea, in conclusion, both of them would be running for this tank. 2078 alone. 2236 in line with chiller. 

Thanks for all the input once again!

Edit:: forgot to add this.. I changed the t5h0 to PCs because I feel I'm not getting enough wattage trough.. with t5hos.. I get 39w x 2.. with PCs.. 36w x 4.. so.. well... 

Drew


----------



## Chuppy

Top view...
Notice the circular motion I am creating with 2 canister filters? lol.









View from far side..









View from entrance of home...









Without MH..









FULL POWER









Angled.










FTS!

AND TO END MY SET-UP DAY>>








Added Penac W and bacter 100 bacteria mix..

Hope you guys enjoyed the set-up.. Will continuously update this thread if I can.. .. Today is DAY 3 :mrgreen: (will take pic later..)

:: SET-UP, END ::
  :mrgreen:

Comments and critics are MOST WELCOMED

Regards,
Drew


----------



## Veloth

I'm loving the way this tank is shaping up! I really like the wood layout.


----------



## Chuppy

::UPDATE::








How it looked Yesterday..

TODAY.








Did a 40% WC to help clear up the extra tannins and stuff..









Well.. Almost there!!

Wait till I get my bag of purigen.. sure to be clearer! :mrgreen: 
Also to handle my White Balance in the camera( a headache!)

Drew


----------



## Shad0w

look clear enough to me


----------



## bratyboy2

wow good job on the tank. BTW i love the orange furniture very groovy


----------



## Wire Fox Terror

Beautiful layout! Are you planning to add any fish or shrimp?


----------



## Chuppy

Thanks !

Yes I am intending to add an army of CUC ( standard Ottos.. Amanos.. cherries.. maybe some garras..) and well.. hopefully could get my hands on some Ruby Tetras.. or some Embers ..

Drew


----------



## fishaquatics

Where do you get those tanks that have no black plastic, just glass. Like what you have. Or do you just tank it off?


----------



## Chuppy

Black plastic? Probably black silicon.. have them use white silicon


----------



## Travis.808

This is a great journal. I wish there was a "drool" smilie for all the so eloquently put "gear porn". I can't wait to see how this fills in love the driftwood placement.

Sidebar: fishaquatics I think you were asking about "rimless" as opposed to traditional black plastic rimmed and braced tanks such as the one in my living room. ADA or Do!Aqua make them as well as others including custom tanks.


----------



## Chuppy

Hey Travis!

Thanks alot for the kind comment.. and well, many told me that my set-up is full of desirable gears.. and hence.. gear porn hahaa.

Thanks for reading!
Drew


----------



## fishaquatics

AA now I understand travis got what I was trying to say. Can you also just take them off by hand? Also amazing tank chuppy!


----------



## Travis.808

I've read that you can for the smaller tanks but, I still wouldn't unless I ABSOLUTELY trusted myself with the project and I knew it would not have a chance of cracking without them. Best bet, fork out the extra cash and get the rimless tank, they generally have a better build quality and viewing glass.


----------



## Chuppy

UPDATE::

has been exactly a week now.

I have added 20 cherries.. and 5 garra ceylonesis...

Cleaned the main filter's fine filter pad.. (ala ADA style)

Water is not THAT clear yet... or maybe it's just my imagination lol. :? :?

Oh did I mention? I took out 1 piece of driftwood :mrgreen:









The garras .. 








The shrimp..








Hmm...








Well, hope it's better.

C n C welcomed!
Drew


----------



## Chuppy

Any suggestions for the fauna of this tank??

I was thinking either cardinals or green neons.. or maybe some ember tetras..

Suggestions are welcome! ( gold tetras maybe? )

Drew


----------



## fishaquatics

Travis.808 said:


> I've read that you can for the smaller tanks but, I still wouldn't unless I ABSOLUTELY trusted myself with the project and I knew it would not have a chance of cracking without them. Best bet, fork out the extra cash and get the rimless tank, they generally have a better build quality and viewing glass.


Thank you Travis.808. I am going to just see if I can find a rimless tank.


----------



## fishaquatics

Chuppy said:


> Any suggestions for the fauna of this tank??
> 
> I was thinking either cardinals or green neons.. or maybe some ember tetras..
> 
> Suggestions are welcome! ( gold tetras maybe? )
> 
> Drew


My opion is the ember tetra. They will bring out so much color in your tank.


----------



## Chuppy

::UPDATE ::
: Day 15

No additional fauna..

but additional glassware! 









hmm shaky hands LOL








Not an original ADA beetle counter.. but heck  








goes well with the ruby..

More glassware...

elcheapo Lilly pipes!  








- definitely not ADA as well lol..

Okay on to the overall looks of the tank.








the noticable growth..








- notice the added.. branch? haha i think its not enough though.. what say u?









without Mh..









with MH.. not much difference.. darned White balance.. :x

End of it.. I though.. Hey! how would it look with a black Wall paper.. an experiment..









What say you guys?

C n C are always welcomed..
Drew


----------



## TNguyen

Looks like you need to get more glassware for the other side to balance it out.  Overall, looks like it's coming along.


----------



## fishlover

Add embers!!! Great tank.


----------



## Wire Fox Terror

I like the black background. I didn't even know that you had red tops on your stems in the back until you put that behind the tank and it just makes everything stand out to me.


----------



## hydrophyte

Looks really nice. I like it.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk

in planted aquariums why don't people keep rainbowfish,german blue rams, or angelfish. In my views.... i like the looks of schooling fish but wouldn't you want color.


----------



## fishaquatics

The backround looks great!. One question: Where did you get the wood you have in your tank?
-Ian


----------



## Chuppy

Vadimshevchuk said:


> in planted aquariums why don't people keep rainbowfish,german blue rams, or angelfish. In my views.... i like the looks of schooling fish but wouldn't you want color.


My initial plan is to have a couple or two GBRs... those are really lovely!.. the schoolin fish is much more of a staple fish in the tank.. and I can't help but to think cardinals or green neons suite this scape a lot.. I'm not sure why. THough I'd want to add in embers as well! ( Maybe some threadfin rainbows? who knows. )


----------



## Chuppy

fishaquatics said:


> The backround looks great!. One question where did you get the wood you have in tour tank?
> -Ian


Here's a clue, I stay In Malaysia.. a tropical rainforest country.. What do we have abundant of? aquatic plants and fishes and rocks and wood hahaa .

Though I bet these are collected from swamps. not sure what wood it is but it is red based

Drew


----------



## Chuppy

Thanks fishlover and hydrophyte for the input!

@ wirefoxterror

I'm getting mixed responses with the black bg.. some say it makes the plants stand out.. same say it makes the wood go dull lol.

Drew


----------



## Chuppy

Update::

:: DAY 20 ::

Growth has been noticeably thick!!

maintenance is getting heavier.. the riccia needs a trim weekly!

And I dose 4x pumps of K daily.. and 2~3 pumps of step 1 as well. thats it.









see what I mean?









That black background.. I am seriously considering having it on.. Or I would just look for grey with a tint of blue if possible









Another picture..









see the runners go!









close-up..

Other views::

















Problems::
The c02 and 02 diffuser needs weekly bleaching.. and GSA is appearing on the glass... well this is what you get with 300w of lights i assume..

Thinking of lowering the fertilizer dosing for the moment..( step 1 in particular..)

Drew


----------



## Wire Fox Terror

It's still looking great! I'm dealing with GSA on my ADA tank as well. Is it mostly the high lighting that is the problem? Either way, you sure can't see any signs of it in your pictures.


----------



## Chuppy

DAY 22::
3 weeks + 1 day.. 

Time to trim..
BEFORE..









AFTER!









Some almost non related shots..

Close up of the weeping moss.. ( this is with the kit lens.. too lazy to whip out 90mm of sheer power..)

















I believe.. one more background trimming.. and I'm ready to go for final picture! LOL  It's pretty fast.. even I say so myself!

Well.. that's it for now..

Drew


----------



## Travis.808

looks great!


----------



## Chuppy

::UPDATE ::

Day 28 +1!! ( 1 month I guess? it's 4 weeks afterall)

Though I did some modification with the DW.. Still with the XXXs.. but I hope it has a slight improvement..

As usual.. it's FAST!









And my usual 3 day Riccia trimming..

the glossos are going way too fast!









>>

ever seen an army of Ottos?









Current Fauna
8 - pgymy cory
5 - garras ceylonesis
40 - ottocincullus ( I lost 8 of them.. i think) - some say I'm nuts to own so much Ottocincullus...
8 - Amano shrimps..
Countless cherries..
some badis badis..
some croaking gouramis..

it's a funny scene.. when you all the garras, ottos, and cories schooling.. confusing one another thinking they're of the same type! :lol: :lol:










At the end of the day...

















Thanks for reading.
Drew


----------



## Chuppy

::update::

Not sure how many days/weeks has it been. lets assume its close to 7weeks.

2nd major trimming...

Before:









After:









The glosso carpet is growing really really fast! and harvested a good amount of moss today as well. All is well so far... only few traces of GSA as usual.

Drew


----------



## chunkylover817

soooo jealous of your cameras macro abilites!... oh and your tank too!:clap2::clap2:

ps: nice oto collection!


----------



## daykinmade

this tank freaking rules!!!! some day I will have frameless rimless tank like this... then I can die


----------



## Damonc1964

very nice, love the weeping moss.


----------



## fishaquatics

Do you use a uv sterilizer?


----------



## Tex Gal

I love your mosses in there. They are so cute with all their little frons. Your tank has really filled in! I will be anxious to see the color blush from your background. It's really going to be pretty with that blush of color.


----------



## Chuppy

@fishaquatics,

Nope, no UV filter involved.

@ chunky, damon daykin.
Thanks for the awesome comments!

@Tex Gal,

Yea, kinda hoping for the rotala red to colour up even more! Takes time. It's scheduled for a rescape 2 months from now .. I need at least 3 more trimmings till final photo.  also, thanks for the comment! 
Drew


----------



## fishaquatics

When ever I see pictures of you aquarium, it makes me very inspired! Your water is so clear, thats why I thought you use a UV. Keep up your great work! enjoy!


----------



## davemonkey

You tank is truely amazing, but I have to say my favorite thing so far is the "Army of Otos". Those look great in a group like that!


----------



## Chris Noto

Drew, you are doing some amazing work with this tank, both in the design of the scape, and in the execution as you grow it out and trim. I'd just purely love to see one thing, though: an image with the exposure dialed back a bit, darker than most of the shots in this thread, of the full tank, filling the frame of the image, and with all in-tank hardware (in/out pipes, heaters, etc.) removed for the shoot. 

I love the diagonal/overhead image in your last update, the exposure of that shot lets us see the variety of textures and colors in your tank. Thanks for sharing your work here.


----------



## Chuppy

Thank you Chris, but sadly, that final tank picture would never me published here on APC.. maybe on IAPLC 2010 

And I didn't step down the exposure for that very reason as well! MAybe a diagonal one should be published here to wrap things up.

Drew


----------



## tex627

very nice scape


----------



## p-daddy

I sincerely regret not having gone rimless


----------



## fishaquatics

My next tank is going to be rimless because this tank inspires me.


----------



## Chuppy

Awww thanks guys. rimless is the way to go  

This tank is on it's way to maturation and a rescape.. and also a change of cabinet.. I dislike the current cabinet.. means much more back aching work lol!

Drew


----------



## Chuppy

Hey folks, this thread has been dead for so long.. and I have to say something very dissapointing.. the tank has been decommissioned ..

I shouldn't have skimped the cabinet.. bought a really cheap one and found out months later its made chip board.. hence bloating and causing my tank to tilt ..

THis is probably the LAST good shot of it before the tank got ignored..


















THis is the latest shot of how messed up the tank turned out to be..

Decommissioned it and redid the whole tank..

HENCE.









Out with the old.. In with the new I'd say.. 

Some more shots of the latest set-up from scratch to something.. Hope I don't dissapoint..








RESTART!









Reusing old amazonia one..









Added with sand path









rocks maybe? this is not my final look..









Yea I know.. a turn of the worst.









~



















here's a sneap peek of how it looks like today









Only problems thus far is Blue Green Algae, .. No other issues.

HOPE YOU ENJOYED READING !! 

Regards,
Andrew


----------



## Chris Noto

Sometimes, to go forward, you've got to go back, first. I'm glad you updated us. I know you'll get it to another sweet spot, one even better than before. 

All the best, 
Chris


----------



## BJRuttenberg

Digg what I think you're doing. Cant wait to see the finished result. Are you planning to use the moss inbetween the the rocks in this layout? I think it will look really great if you did! The hardscape kinda reminds me of one of Cliff Hui's tanks.

Good Luck!


----------



## shark1505

Hey, I'm making a similar tank to the one you used to have. Making a thread this weekend. It has a lot of light (sort of compared to you). 2 33 watt T5HO, 2 65 watt CP and 20 3 watt LEDs. Bringing my 55 up to 256 watts or 4.8wpg. I also have pressurized CO2 so I think it will be fun. Just curious what were your dosings of ferts and what not and what were your parameters.


----------



## Chuppy

@Chris
Thanks for the encouragement

@BJ
Thanks a lot for the kind comments, Unfortunately, No moss involved in this scape 
Maybe I'll stuff it in when the time comes. COme to think of it, it might look cool!

@Shark,
What I found about a high light high maintenance tank is you gotta fertilize loads to keep up woth the growth and algae at bay.

Daily dosing
ADA Brighty K x 3
ADA Bright Step 1/2 x 3
ADA Brighty Lights x 2
ADA ECA x 2 drops

After WC
ADA brighty K x 5
ADA Brighty step x 5
Lights x 5
Eca x 10 drops
Green gain x 10 drops

Params were 
pH = 6.7
kh /gH = did not bother, sorry 
ammonia = 0
nitrite = o
nitrate = 0.03

Hope this helps.

Andrew


----------



## shark1505

Ya thanks, by the way, what's ADA (embarrased)[smilie=c:


----------



## Tex Gal

Loved your other scape. Looking forward to this one too.


----------



## doubleott05

ADA is aqua design amano. just google it youll see


----------



## shark1505

Nice line of ferts but here in the US, those ferts cost a ton to have out here. It's 20 bucks a piece as well as $50 shipping! I'll have to stick with seachem and Tetra...


----------



## Chuppy

These shots were taken at 2 weeks old since rescape. Forgot to update it here.. Yikes!

Andrew


----------



## J.W.

The old tank you took looked great!!!

It will be fun to see where this one is going.

...so dont forget the updates


----------



## n4y28r

both the old scape and new scape look great! Hope to see more pictures!


----------



## Chuppy

Some updates





































Cheers


----------



## Chris Noto

Very nice, man. Very nice.


----------



## fank

this tank has grown in beautifully!


----------



## Shrimp

Looking nice... can we get a full tank shot?


----------



## Chuppy

With the IAPLC over..










Hope you guys liked it. THis tank got me #738

Well not a good ranking but it's my best try yet!

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Dabolox

Great landscape. I like so much the rocks: the shape and color are amazing!
Many many compliments to you! 

Regards.


----------



## Chuppy

Thank you. I have to admit it was hard collecting them


----------



## Tex Gal

Really nice! I love the blyxa coming out of the rocks.


----------



## houseofcards

Congrats, that's a very nice scape! What did you rank the last time.


----------



## simwiz

Great thread, and amazing evolution!


----------



## Chuppy

@houseofcards Previously , at 2008 it was 873(i think) whilst last year i got 1105. 

Thanks Tex Gal and Simwiz


----------



## killacross

you people w/ so much talent make me jealous!


----------



## WeedCali

Looks great! but wheres a FTS?


----------



## Tex Gal

WeedCali said:


> Looks great! but wheres a FTS?


Look at post #85


----------



## Jeffww

How did you mount the blyxa? Did you just wedge it between two rocks?


----------



## Amazon_Replica

Sorry to tip the thread, just wanted to say great job on both scapes! The 2nd was way hardcore though


----------



## Inexorable

Thanks. Very interesting journal.


----------



## TheBohunk

Real nice read, Chuppy...
Gald you've maintained the same journal through the reconstruction of the tank. Nice to see that perspective - and the flux of your tank through it all.

Very refreshing representation of reality.


----------



## Barbapappa

Really beautifull scapes, both of them!


----------



## sampster5000

Just read the thread. Awesome tanks! I can only dream of the eheim 3E lol.


----------



## Andrey

The great prove that there would be no ever perfection 

First aquascape was great and when I was coming to the picture of the restart, it was a breathtaking moment and first though ... no, why? 
But I share the filling and admire new landscape in its beauty


----------



## Chuppy

Haven't been in APC for quite sometime and wow, I did not expect so many responses. 

Thank you all for the kind comments! 

The B.japonica was planted in right between the rocks and the wood work. Yes, the soil was that high up, you wouldn't imagine the work needed to maintain sand/slope/soil difference lol.

and Andrey, couldnt agree More. Never such a thing as true perfection, us humans are always there to pursue the beauty of mother nature.

For those of you readers out there. There's news. It might be good or bad to you lol.

This SCAPE is no longer existent. Tanks and equipments are still around.. waiting to be put back into service.

Sometime this month before Xmas, I shall restart the tank over again and hope I could churn another scape in time to come.

Again to you guys who read this thread from Page 1, thank you so much for reading. 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## totziens

Chuppy, thank you is not good enough. You have to give me a treat or at least show me your "toilet" fish room.  I have been monitoring this thread on your behalf silently


----------



## Chuppy

Merry Christmas All, and here to share my latest scape with this tank of mine.










Just scaped it and awaiting further plants to arrive. It's a very murky now but though I'd share.

Not a really daring scape compared to the previous one. not much punch to it but thought I'd sit down and enjoy a scape rather than pursuing competitions for now.

Comments are most welcomed

Cheers!


----------



## Chuppy

Though it may not be relevant, Thought I'd come update this thread to come to a close. I have a habit of closing the books of everything.. For those who remember me, I was quite an avid freshwater planter..

It ahs been almost 3 years since this thread moved.. So...

The latest rescape did not make it trough, due to sudden job commitments, I had to quit scaping with the tank running.. and melting trough. And it became a sore in the eye..

This was this 90cm's best look and formation before anything










And years has gone by, I forgot the last time i snipped any cuttings or plants, and due to limited time I can give to any planted tanks, I had gone..

BLUE.
yes Mods, sorry if this is the wrong forum for it but thought i could end it off.



















I know right.

Anyways, Im here to thank all those who have been following the development of this humble 90cm x45cm x45cm in the planted tank era.

I am very humbled after rereading all the posts.

Maybe one day, Ill be back to the freshwater side of things again.. this time with a 120cm. just maybe...

Alas, GOOD DAY.


----------



## birbal9090

very nice!


----------

